# Where to get heat presses in Australia (particularly Perth)



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

I am having trouble finding suppliers of heat presses in Australia, especially Perth. Many folk on this forum use Hix presses, but I can't find any trace of a distributor in Aust (except for a PO address somewhere in country Victoria...doesn't inspire a lot of confidence). Is there a secondhand market anywhere? 

Would be appreciative of advice from knowledgeable Aust forum members.

Cheers


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-LARGE-HIGH-...7620308643QQcategoryZ2992QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Ross,

Novasublimation.com.au - in Sydney
Roxcell.com.au - Melbourne (i got one of my presses from them)
Powerdigital.com.au - Brisbane

Sorry, don't know anyone in Perth.


----------



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Terry and Tania. Typical bloody Perth, not to have a supplier! 

Do you guys have any direct experience with any of these companies and their presses? I suppose I'll be up for significant transport costs if I order from an Eastern States company, and I'll have to buy a press sight unseen, so recommendations greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Ghettobear (Mar 17, 2009)

UPDATE PLEASE:
I see this post is from 2006 but I am now looking and would love to find out the end result for you Ross, as well as any others. I am in SA and it seems to be all east coast distributors.

Thanks Much,

Clay


----------



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

Hello Clay

I can't help I'm afraid. This post was very early in my T-shirt printing investigation phase, and I ended up concluding that I preferred screenprints to heat press printing. 

I subsequently had several batches of designs screenprinted by Rodney's company, and was very impressed with the quality and service. It was after this experience that I decided screenprints were definitely the way to go for me.

In the meantime, I've opened a couple of POD stores (Printfection), and ordered a couple of my designs to see how they turned out. Very good, as it happens. I still prefer screenprints, but for some stuff, like intricate multi-coloured designs, I think good direct-to-garment digital prints can even be the best option.

To summarise, heat presses are no longer of any interest to me. Screenprinting would be my first choice, and GOOD QUALITY DTG next...but not much in it between those two in terms of faithful reproduction of your design on a T. Thus, between these two printing modes, it comes down to personal preference IMO, and that's about it.

Good luck, whatever way you choose to go.

Cheers
Ross
PS: There are others who are far more involved in the T design business than I, so bear that in mind in considering what I have said here.


----------

